# Looking for a job



## Jack Nguyen (Mar 27, 2016)

Dear all my friends from Australia . 
I'm Jack Nguyen, I'm Vietnamese, currently living in Vietnam. I'm a opened mind man, inthusiastics, have a lot of sense of humor,easy going , been studied about tourism, hotel, hospility for a while. Being doing as a professional tour guide in Vietnam, Lao, Singapore, Malaysia and elswhere in Asia. I'm working as a boutique Hotel Manager in Hanoi Vietnam. I'm falling in love with Australia, I would like to go there to work and live. So if any one could help me as sponsor or could hire to work for that should be grateful for me. Having me, you will have a hard working man, police, knowlegdable, enthusiastics, attentive person. 
Please let me if there is any one can help me. 
Thanks very much and much appreciate your help. 
Hope to hear from you soon
The best regards
Jack Nguyen 
what's app : +84 974 019915


----------



## Educatering (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Jack, I may be able to help. Where in Australia do you plan to live, and when will you complete your study in tourism?


----------

